# Different single coil build on Velocity deck



## Waine (1/10/16)

Here is a different and effective way to wire a single coil on a Velocity style deck. I call it the "Top style single velocity coil".



I wrapped a single coil using "Demon Killer Flat Twisted" (Kanthal) wire, 0.2* 0.8*2 -- With 8 wraps, 3.0 ID. With a bit of wire bending, I fitted it in a top central position, as shown in the pic.




Wicked it using the horisontal "Bow tie" method. The base of the coil must be "brushed out, nice and fluffy before packing in.




The coil must be just above the posts. It can be lower if it will fit.



Juiced it up and fired @45 Watts. A nice explosion of juice! 0.56 Ohms.




On the Velocity RDA, the coil is not too near to the drip tip, so don't worry about spitting.




On the Pico Mega, The Velocity V1, 22mm fits perfectly and vapes like a beaut using this method. This coil method vapes just as effective as a duel parallel coil. I get a kick out of building single coils that vape as effectively as duel coils.

Reactions: Like 6 | Useful 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

Great coil and lovely post @Waine !


----------



## GMacDiggity (3/10/16)

Also gave this a go with some alien wire, really works a treat! Great way to put in a chunky single coil setup


----------

